# ipod classic



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

My ipod hasn't arrived yet.  I did look at 27 pages of threads (titles, I did not read them all) to see if this had been addressed.

First off, I don't even so much as have quicktime on my windows XP computer because it had something to do with itunes.  Second, I did like the ipod classics that I have handled - the ones my friends own.  I have a creative zen v plus, and a palm z22, and of course a kindle.  So my husband decided my computer "hitched" too often playing everquest, and went and got me a new motherboard.  Four hundred plus dollars later, I have a new hard drive, the old one is still there but the new one boots up.  Oh boy.  I have torn my house apart looking for the installation discs to my creative and palm and they are GONE, moving the crap from one hard drive to the other doesn't make the updates work.  Great.  1g left to go on the mp3 player and I can't add anything else, and also can't update my epocrates subscription on my palm.  A working investment just became a $99 calculator.

So I bought an IV drug book for kindle, there finally is one!  And then after much thought, one-clicked an ipod 160gb classic.  This keeps me from screaming at my hubby for improving my computer.

Hm.  Now comes the hard part.  When this thing arrives, am I going to have problems with my existing library?  Half of it is from CD's which I bought and have available, but they are not ripped already on my computer.  Creative's software ripped them directly to the device.  The other half are from "free sites" but they are older music which is the reason I chose to do a download versus a purchase.  Does itunes care about this, or do I need to do something funky to use my library?  The downloaded items are all in mp3 format.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would assume you can _import_ the music from the Zen directly to iTunes. As long as it is in MP3 format and not DRMd, there should not be an issue. As for music from other sites, again as long as there is no DRM, you should be fine.

Regarding your Zen V and Palm installation discs, you should be able to find these drivers and other software on the internet.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmph.  Of all the places to look for drivers, the internet is one place that never crossed my mind.  Ok so I'll get some sleep now and do something about it when I'm awake and rational.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Well allrighty.  The thing arrived and it works really well, itunes did only give me one problem, I have to probably call them about setting up an itunes account.  It thinks I already have one!  That's cute.  Oh and my brand new dvd thingydoodle that replaced my 8x CD-Rom in the computer, it tried to eat my Tapestry CD.  Bad thing!  Getting that thing out required me to unplug the computer and hit the eject button right as I turned it on.  

The more I deal with machines, the more I appreciate my animals.  The dog may try to eat cat poop but at least he respects good music.  He even tries to sing with Beyonce.


----------

